#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Do you heard about Data visualisation Algorithms?

## Bhavya

Many software and video games are using data visualization algorithms to give a user-friendly visual representation of data.
There are multiple algorithms used to show data in a visual method.

Here are some examples of data visualisation algorithms


Number of livesSpeedometerAnalogue ClockProgress Bar2D representation3D representationAdding animation


Guys share if know any other data visualization algorithms!

Which is your preferred visualization algorithms?

----------

